# Fischen in der Toskana im Meer



## shOx (8. Juni 2011)

Moin, ich fahre jetz dann bald 2 Wochen in die Toskana und hab gehört, dass das Angeln im Meer kostenlos ist. Deshalb wollt ich mal fragen, ob irgendwer schon mal da gefischt hat und mir sagen kann, was da für Fische sind (für die sich des Fischen lohnt ) und was ich mitnehmen soll ( Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Kleinzeug etc.)

Danke schon mal im Voraus für die Beiträge 
LG shOx


----------

